# Where are my photo's from my iPad?



## HopJan (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi, I had stored a collection of photo's on my iPad. In LR on my Mac I see the collection, however without any photos in it. On the Mac I stopped synching this collection, then synched it again, hoping that the photos will now show up. In stead, now on my iPad I have also no photos anymore in that collection. Help!
- Where can I find my lost photos back? I don't see a folder for deleted photo's.
- Why didn't my iPad synch properly with my Mac in the first place.
Please help.

Thanks, Jan


----------



## Replytoken (Apr 4, 2018)

Welcome to the forum!  My iPad is still relegated to casual use (i.e. no LR mobile or photo work) and I am a Windows user, but a couple of thoughts come to mind.  First, do you still have the images on the memory card (assuming they originated from a camera)?  If so, then do not use the cards, or back up the images until you get this issue resolved.  Second, were you syncing through Adobe or Apple?  If Apple, have you looked at your iCloud Photo Library online to see what is or is not there?  Also have you searched your Mac for any of the images?  Additional information will be helpful in troubleshooting.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Jan, welcome to the forum!

I'll add a couple more thoughts to Ken's. On your iPad, look in the All Photographs collection. Can you see the photos in there?  And what about in All Photographs in the Catalog panel of your desktop?


----------



## HopJan (Apr 4, 2018)

Replytoken said:


> Welcome to the forum!  My iPad is still relegated to casual use (i.e. no LR mobile or photo work) and I am a Windows user, but a couple of thoughts come to mind.  First, do you still have the images on the memory card (assuming they originated from a camera)?  If so, then do not use the cards, or back up the images until you get this issue resolved.  Second, were you syncing through Adobe or Apple?  If Apple, have you looked at your iCloud Photo Library online to see what is or is not there?  Also have you searched your Mac for any of the images?  Additional information will be helpful in troubleshooting.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> --Ken


Hi Ken,

Thanks for taking the time to help me out! As answers to your questions:
- Yes, I do have the images in their original locations, so I did not loose any material, but all the edits are still gone
- I am synching through Adobe
The strange thing is here that synching usually works (and I usually start from my MacBook). After that I do a lot of edits on the iPad, it is especially in the beginning more convenient. Anyway synching works. Now in this case I started to load from the iPad since all pictures were taken with my iPhone. I did the edits, shared the album successfully etc. The album also appeared in the collections of my MacBook, but with 0 pictures in it. The rest you know...

Jan


----------



## HopJan (Apr 4, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Jan, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'll add a couple more thoughts to Ken's. On your iPad, look in the All Photographs collection. Can you see the photos in there?  And what about in All Photographs in the Catalog panel of your desktop?



Hi Victoria,

That was a good idea, they are indeed in the 'All Photos collection' on the iPad! Including the edits! So that makes restoring the album a lot easier. Many appear here as dng's, where the originals are labeled 'hdr'. Cropped areas seem lost in the edits. 
In the 'All Photographs' section on the MacBook I see a few of the pictures back, I can not figure out why these and not others.

So I can restore the material, big question remains how I get the album to sync when starting from the iPad.

Thanks, Jan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 5, 2018)

It should automatically sync when starting from the iPad, and it'd turn up in the From LR Mobile collection set (that bit always trips me up!)


----------



## HopJan (Apr 5, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> It should automatically sync when starting from the iPad, and it'd turn up in the From LR Mobile collection set (that bit always trips me up!)


Agree, but apparently things went differently. I will start over and restore my album. I will report by then how things went. Thanks, Jan


----------



## Mkaert (Apr 8, 2018)

HopJan said:


> Hi, I had stored a collection of photo's on my iPad. In LR on my Mac I see the collection, however without any photos in it. On the Mac I stopped synching this collection, then synched it again, hoping that the photos will now show up. In stead, now on my iPad I have also no photos anymore in that collection. Help!
> - Where can I find my lost photos back? I don't see a folder for deleted photo's.
> - Why didn't my iPad synch properly with my Mac in the first place.
> Please help.
> ...


It may be wrong when you are in sync, causing the image to be lost. do you have backup these photos to other devices (iTunes or iCloud backup )


----------



## HopJan (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, so I restored it in the mean time. I lost the album due to unsynching the empty album on my MacBook, then synching it again. The empty album of the MacBook then was synched back to the iPad and everything was empty. Don't know what to think of this behaviour. After restoring on the iPad I observed that the album is now automatically synched to the MacBook, but extremely slow. It's now running for an hour and 23 out of 84 photos are now transferred to the MacBook. In this hour I also made an album on the MacBook, edited some pictures, put it in the collection to share and all pictures are synched. So synching from MacBook to iPad is very smooth, from iPad to MacBook goes extremely slow.


----------



## Laura Smith (Apr 19, 2018)

When you sync photos from Classic (MacBook) to Mobile (iPad) you are syncing Smart Previews not original images. But syncing from Mobile to Classic you're syncing original images, which are much bigger than Smart Previews. Hence it taking longer :(.

Edit: but once it's synced up, edits to the already synced images should sync quickly both ways - if they don't you have something weird going on.


----------



## HopJan (Apr 19, 2018)

Hi Laura, that makes lots of sense to me, thanks!  I guess I just have to practice patience, not always easy... Rgds, Jan


----------



## Laura Smith (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm trying to make a habit of sticking the wifi on on my phone and opening up Classic on my laptop before I even get to putting the kettle on when I walk through the door. Helps to make up for my lack of patience later .


----------

